# Notifications



## menumaker (Dec 13, 2013)

Yippie!!!
I have at last found all the notifications in my Spam box. Now , my question is........how do I stop them going there and going to my inbox instead please? I am not good at this so I will not be offended if you instruct me as if I am in grade 1. Any advice will be gratefully received....just don't get too technical on me. Cooking I can do....... computer wizardry.....No


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 13, 2013)

Seems like this is going around.  It was just covered in another thread, Email notifications.

Do you have the email address those notifications come from as a Contact in your email address list?  If not, add the address that DC sends the notification from to your contact list.  That way your mail provider will recognize DC as someone you communicate with.  If that doesn't work, check the other tips in the thread I listed above.

Good luck!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 13, 2013)

When I accidently send emails to the spam folder, I highlight them and click on "Not Spam".

I use a filter for DC which automatically sends anything from DC to it's own folder.

I use Yahoo!, but I imaging other services have the same option.


----------



## menumaker (Dec 13, 2013)

YES
 We are in business. Please give yourselves a big pat on the back for being clever bunnies and helping me out. Thanks particularly to Cooking Goddess for setting me on the right track and to CarolPa who I can now leave in peace


----------



## taxlady (Dec 13, 2013)

menumaker said:


> Yippie!!!
> I have at last found all the notifications in my Spam box. Now , my question is........how do I stop them going there and going to my inbox instead please? I am not good at this so I will not be offended if you instruct me as if I am in grade 1. Any advice will be gratefully received....just don't get too technical on me. Cooking I can do....... computer wizardry.....No


What do you use for email? The answer will be different if you are using Gmail, than if you are using Outlook, just as examples.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 14, 2013)

menumaker said:


> YES
> We are in business. Please give yourselves a big pat on the back for being clever bunnies and helping me out. Thanks particularly to Cooking Goddess for setting me on the right track and to CarolPa who I can now leave in peace


Glad we helped.  In my case it was an educated stab in the dark.  Himself is the tech-spert in our home, but I suppose after 39 years of marriage a little something had to rub off.


----------

